# sexiest girl on the block...



## kNUCKLEHEAD (Feb 16, 2009)

Ramirez' Angelina - ADBA & UKC registered


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

nice girl , how old is she


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Very very gorgeous. My favorite of all those is the 3rd picture down. Man that girl looks nice and toned.  All the photos are awesome though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes a cutie. Like the color.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

She is one pretty girl you got there. love the white on her, thansk for sharing.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Good looking girl!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hey nose looks like a heart  Very cute!


----------



## kNUCKLEHEAD (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks guys! yea she's a pretty girl. she just went in heat so im kind of looking for a mate. cant seem to find any though


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

She's very pretty and I'm not trying to sound rude, but just curious as to why you want to breed her.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

thats a big girl. i thought it was bad if you breed them in thier first heat though. i thought u were supposed to give them time for thier bones to develop


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

The sexy is too much...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

always wait until they are aleast 2 years old before you breed this gives them the time to fully mature before they are bred so that they have the mental and physical needs to take care of the puppies. 

She is a cutie.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smith family kennels said:


> always wait until they are aleast 2 years old before you breed this gives them the time to fully mature before they are bred so that they have the mental and physical needs to take care of the puppies.
> 
> She is a cutie.


What she said. If you search the word breeding you will come back with hundreds of posts about proper and responsible breeding. It is a tab on the blue bar up top.


----------



## BUD (Mar 30, 2009)

she a sexy lil dog lol I dig her nose it does look like a heart


----------



## kNUCKLEHEAD (Feb 16, 2009)

i think i know a bit about breeding... she's more than ready to breed. she aint that young. she was owned by my cousin before me and she's never been touched by any other dog, yet. i want to breed her cause i know she'll produce gorgeous pups and i want to raise a daughter of hers. maybe even a male. she's my only house dog now and my house seems empty. i haven't found many apbt that look like her, so my other option is breeding. And no, Adoption is not an option this time around. i really cant trust many dog rescues or city pounds. i went in to a couple local pounds and they seem to label everything apbt or a apbt mix. plus, i take my dogs to shows and would really like papers on them.


----------



## kNUCKLEHEAD (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i might sound mean, but i hope you don't find a mate for her until she's the right age.

she is perdy though!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Please read around this site before asking or mentioning breeding. We can get pretty passionate sometimes.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/2931-breeders-code-ethics.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-...s-you-need-know-before-breeding-your-dog.html

Shes very pretty.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

kNUCKLEHEAD said:


> i think i know a bit about breeding... she's more than ready to breed. she aint that young. she was owned by my cousin before me and she's never been touched by any other dog, yet. i want to breed her cause i know she'll produce gorgeous pups and i want to raise a daughter of hers. maybe even a male. she's my only house dog now and my house seems empty. i haven't found many apbt that look like her, so my other option is breeding. And no, Adoption is not an option this time around. i really cant trust many dog rescues or city pounds. i went in to a couple local pounds and they seem to label everything apbt or a apbt mix. plus, i take my dogs to shows and would really like papers on them.


oh, do you have any pics of the dogs you show?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

WAit something just dawned on me


> plus, i take my dogs to shows and would really like papers on them.


I am going on a limb and guessing your mean your girl is registered and you want to find a registered male so the pups will be registered but If you dog wasn't born to papered parents and didn't come with paperwork, you will not be able to GET paperwork for them from any Legitimate registry.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kNUCKLEHEAD said:


> i think i know a bit about breeding...


If you indeed knew about breeding you would have a stud lined up way before her time to bred and you would have already had the peds looked over and a game plan for what you are producing and a reservation list going of waiting homes.



kNUCKLEHEAD said:


> i want to breed her cause i know she'll produce gorgeous pups.


Because a dog would produce gorgeous pups is one of the worst reasons to be saying you want to breed. You know how many gorgeous pups are dieing in shelters right now?



kNUCKLEHEAD said:


> she's my only house dog now and my house seems empty.


Have you owned this breed before? Just wondering because I hope you are aware that when you keep puppies from this litter they are very likely to grow up and not be able to be with each other or with mother due to DA. It can get very hassling to have to rotate 2 or even 3 dogs. Pitbulls are not a breed that plays well with other dogs and should never be left unsupervised with eachother.


----------



## kNUCKLEHEAD (Feb 16, 2009)

ok, just so i can get this straight.... how many of you know her age? how many of you know me? i have 4 apbt that live with my grandma, all inside dogs, and none of them have ever even scuffled. none are tied up, none are kept in kennels. Angelina sleeps with a chiweenie in her kennel at my house. c'mon now. she did have a mate already but the dude couldn't make it to texas. haha. i do have all the pups reserved. i have a deposit for every single one and if i don't find a mate then every single penny gets returned. so now im looking for a mate. its not imperative for her to have one but i would like her to. i dont really care much for the dogs at the shelters in my area mostly because of what i have personally seen there. also i have my baby brother living with me and i trust any and all of my dogs around him a lot more than any old dog from a shelter. don't come at me with this stuff. seriously how many of your dogs are from shelters? if your answer is the same as mine then you have no business talking. you guys are so hypocritical. you all know nothing, absolutely nothing, about me and yet you all still talk out of your asses. try asking questions, not just make opinions. i think i would much rather post my dog on other forums from now on. 


yes she does have papers and i am looking for a papered mate. 


oh and thanks for the awesome support guys! i did find a mate, he was a back up and hey guess what...? they got caught up. hopefully it happens again tomorrow and the day after as well. thanks for nothing. thought i'd get some kind of support here at least. guess not. bye. mods please erase the screen name. i wont be returning.


----------



## kNUCKLEHEAD (Feb 16, 2009)

"Because a dog would produce gorgeous pups is one of the worst reasons to be saying you want to breed."


actually it the perfect reason to breed if you show your dog. angelina is a perfect show dog except she isn't a solid color. her mate is and hopefully we'll get a solid pup. other wise, both are correct in every other aspect.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

kNUCKLEHEAD said:


> ok, just so i can get this straight.... how many of you know her age? how many of you know me? i have 4 apbt that live with my grandma, all inside dogs, and none of them have ever even scuffled. none are tied up, none are kept in kennels. Angelina sleeps with a chiweenie in her kennel at my house. c'mon now. she did have a mate already but the dude couldn't make it to texas. haha. i do have all the pups reserved. i have a deposit for every single one and if i don't find a mate then every single penny gets returned. so now im looking for a mate. its not imperative for her to have one but i would like her to. i dont really care much for the dogs at the shelters in my area mostly because of what i have personally seen there. also i have my baby brother living with me and i trust any and all of my dogs around him a lot more than any old dog from a shelter. don't come at me with this stuff. seriously how many of your dogs are from shelters? if your answer is the same as mine then you have no business talking. you guys are so hypocritical. you all know nothing, absolutely nothing, about me and yet you all still talk out of your asses. try asking questions, not just make opinions. i think i would much rather post my dog on other forums from now on.
> 
> yes she does have papers and i am looking for a papered mate.
> 
> oh and thanks for the awesome support guys! i did find a mate, he was a back up and hey guess what...? they got caught up. hopefully it happens again tomorrow and the day after as well. thanks for nothing. thought i'd get some kind of support here at least. guess not. bye. mods please erase the screen name. i wont be returning.


No Problem sorry you were not willing to listen to some good advice. Fare Well BYB and best of luck to you and your dogs!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kNUCKLEHEAD said:


> angelina is a perfect show dog except she isn't a solid color. her mate is and hopefully we'll get a solid pup. other wise, both are correct in every other aspect.


Just for any one who reads this thread and is learning. Solid color has nothing to do with showing an American Pitbull Terrier. all colors and patterns are exept other than Merle.

I am aware this poster is gone but I don't want people reading this part and assuming it is fact and they can't show their dog.


----------



## Blackout (Mar 31, 2009)

yep, very good looking girl.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

it's a shame that we cant screen people before they can own a apbt


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

:curse: to bad mods want let me give byb a good ass chewing before they ban them BUT NO i gota be nice :hammer: BEING NICE SUCKS


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

just letting my mind run free..lol..i think that chick is a total a**h***...but i actually shouldnt say that cos that was me about less then a year ago..
im glad i found this website or else i would have gone along with the breeding...at least someone has listened to your guys advice.....


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

no body said being nice to unexperienced people was going to be easy. Some people don't like to be told they are wrong. Thats why you have to try and word it in an unoffensive way. Good try though guys


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's amazing how people on this thread were really nice to this guy and he flew off the handles... It's almost like your dammed if you do and dammed if you don't. I personally feel everyone handled themselves quite well. And I think it's awful how some people just don't want to learn .. Can't save them all. Gotta move on and help the ones who want to be helped


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

you should have let me have a word with short bus rideing byb 
i cant fix dumb but i will feel better after words 
baby you gota let me chew on someone please:angeldevi
i been good feed me one a month thats all i want 
i am chopping a the bit here if you want NICE NATE FEED ME THE BYB that wont wise up they will meet the monster 
tara


----------



## inkaddiction (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad to see he got the boot, some peoples kids I tell ya......wanting to raise a *daughter* is great, but what about the rest of the litter he doesn't want.....oh wait, he can make some beer money off them selling them to people who want a status symbol, I dog they think makes them look tuff...why ih why must there be so many stupid people???


----------

